# Gym Junkie Discussion



## glicko45 (May 28, 2022)

Made this thread for people that go to the gym, all about general discussions, posting workout plans, meal prep ideas or posting about your new workout gear, etc.

But Im going to start this off by asking about your opinions on the EHPLabs OXYSHRED Hardcore pre workout, been using it for about 6 weeks now and really like the taste but want to try something new any recommendations?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 28, 2022)

Just do steroids bro, lol.


----------



## glicko45 (May 28, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Just do steroids bro, lol.


small penis energy


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 28, 2022)

glicko45 said:


> small penis energy


Uhhh well my doctor prescribed me steroids because my penis was "medically ginormous" and "would scare off anyone other than a powerbottom faggot" so there that's why


----------



## glicko45 (May 28, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Uhhh well my doctor prescribed me steroids because my penis was "medically ginormous" and "would scare off anyone other than a powerbottom faggot" so there that's why


shit fair enough cant argue with that, well my doctor said that im "average" but i think that they're just hating


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 28, 2022)

fuck yeah brah i love preworkout
this is my current stack, shit's super good


----------



## Red Hood (May 28, 2022)

There's only one supplement I endorse.


----------



## Skitarii (May 28, 2022)

The only pre-workout I need


----------



## glicko45 (May 28, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> fuck yeah brah i love preworkout
> this is my current stack, shit's super good
> View attachment 3330962View attachment 3330963View attachment 3330965View attachment 3330966


yeah i also live for schizophrenic holocaust mass murder


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 17, 2022)

I like the gym, it's a big playground that makes you feel good.


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Jun 17, 2022)

We already have a thread, brah.






						Weightlifting for Kiwis
					

Longstory short after restarting my weight lifting regimen I have decided to create a thread for all kiwis interested in getting started lifting, or experienced lifter kiwis interested in sharing advice for newbies. Basically if anyone wants to offer up their workout plan for constructive...




					kiwifarms.net


----------

